# Sony NEX 5 , should i use manual focus or Auto Focus ?



## MJFinelli

Just got the Sony Nex 5, messing around with the Manual focus and Auto. Are there any advantages with using MANUAL FOCUS ? Im trying to figure out what one is best to use..
ANy help, 
Thanks


----------



## Kerbouchard

Only time there is an advantage to using manual focus is when your autofocus isn't focusing on what you want it to.  For extreme Macro, I'll use manual focus.  Occasionally, if I am shooting through brush, trees, or something like that, I will also use manual focus.

All other times, autofocus.


----------



## cosmonaut

If you are shooting landscapes it's a good idea to manual focus.


----------



## unpopular

Manual focus may actually be faster if you use the Peaking feature. With practice, of course. In any case, I'd use Peaking with manual focus.


----------



## wrkhard4smallrewards

I have been going back and forth myself. I found, so far, that indoors of the family I prefer manual. With peaking it is very easy, and it allows for a lot more variety. For instance, when opening christmas presents set on DMF. The camera wanted to focus some on the box. I refocused on the face partially covered by the box and took the picture, but then wanted subsequent shots as well and when repressing it had to refocus, and I had to manually readjust. Continuous focus helped, but kept hitting the wrong items. Around the christmas tree it was all pretty much hopeless though unless a good clear well lit face was in the screen. But then, my kid and family moved. Bam, small DOF, they were out of focus, and I had to wait for the hunt, then readjust. So, I switched to full manual. This allowed me to focus where I wanted quickly, did not have to repress and wait for a rehunt, and a quick little nud*g*e of the ring adjusted for me moving to a new spot or my child moving to the other side of the present. MUCH easier. 

Outside running around, forget it and go auto, for sure, except the in following case.

I have begun switching to manual for most of my needs though, as I have begun to adjust. My favorite ability is the ability to focus on the area ahead of the direction of movement, have the speed preference shutter in place, wait till they hit the approximate focus range, and grab 7fps at high shutter speeds. Has the ability to capture some really awesome shots, though in general the auto is much better than me unless I am indoors without direct sunlight.

On that note, I REALLY wish that Sony would allow the bottom custom button to be set for a MF ASSIST that would allow 7X zoom at the press of the button while in full manual with the MF ASSIST turned off by default. I prefer to AUTO focus with just peaking, but occasionally would like the 7X zoom, especially in very very low light when shooting flash of groups and family.


2) There is a second question for everyone. If the OP and others choose full AUTO, do you leave MF Assist on?

Play around with DMF for a while and see what you think. Also not, ive you leave the lens hood on in reverse all the time that can become a serious problem with full manual, as it requires you to take it out of the bag, get the lens hood on, in place so you dont lose it, and then focus and shoot  Oh well!


----------

